# NGD!!! AGILE SEPTOR 8 Custom



## Triple7 (Jan 28, 2010)

Here she is, my custom purple 8-string Septor.




























































I haven't had the chance to plug it in yet but it looks great, I didn't see any flaws at all. Acoustically it sounds good, definitely have to change out the strings though before I give it a full critique.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 28, 2010)

Fix them links Brian!

Congrats


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 28, 2010)

NOOOOO!!!!!

congrats though. remember to use


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jan 28, 2010)

I only see a box 



I sense this could one of several upcoming Agile NGD threads


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 28, 2010)

i just lookled at his photobucket...

HOLY FUCK. i might have to steal that from you now.


----------



## Triple7 (Jan 28, 2010)

I just fixed it, I hate using photobucket sometimes!


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 28, 2010)

i  your guitar man.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 28, 2010)

HOT.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jan 28, 2010)

Now that's a tasty looking guitar 


My Septor needs to hurry and get here!!!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 28, 2010)

Thats pretty god damned sexy! Congrats fella.


----------



## lefty robb (Jan 28, 2010)

inline reverse 8 FTW!!


----------



## Våd Hamster (Jan 28, 2010)

That top is LUSH.  Nice score man


----------



## Deadnightshade (Jan 28, 2010)

the guitar looks great..but..it looks so female i want to fuck it not play it !!!But take it as a compliment XD


----------



## White Cluster (Jan 28, 2010)

Sick. Congrats


----------



## Randy (Jan 28, 2010)

Congrats, Brian! That top and finish are delish.


----------



## Ricky_Gallows (Jan 28, 2010)

do they have any left handed 8's? that thing is gorgeous,


----------



## technomancer (Jan 28, 2010)

Damn that is hot, love the color


----------



## Galius (Jan 28, 2010)

Sweet guitar man. But this just confirms something I was fearing. The guitars dont fit in the cases Kurt is pairing them with . Luckily Kurt somehow shipped mine in cases but didnt charge me


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jan 28, 2010)

Galius said:


> Sweet guitar man. But this just confirms something I was fearing. The guitars dont fit in the cases Kurt is pairing them with . Luckily Kurt somehow shipped mine in cases but didnt charge me



It looks like it fit in the case to me 

I'm gathering you mean there is room for the guitar to move in the case


----------



## fabe_sd (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow...that veneer is sooo thin, you can see the neck woods through it. (or is it me?)
It looks fantastic though.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 28, 2010)

^You are right, but Kurt mentioned this in the listings, so i think most people are good with it.


----------



## Rotatous (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow, that purple looks great! I like the inline reverse a hell of a lot better than the intrepid headstock.


----------



## alexander12014 (Jan 28, 2010)

beautiful axe broseph......we had the same idea lol


----------



## Triple7 (Jan 28, 2010)

Glad you guys like it, I love the way it came out. I'm still trying to decide what tuning I am gonna use, which will determine what gauge strings to get.



Rotatous said:


> Wow, that purple looks great! I like the inline reverse a hell of a lot better than the intrepid headstock.



Yea, the Intrepid headstock is cool but I really like the way the reverse inline headstock came out


----------



## Internection (Jan 28, 2010)

this is just a preview of how mine is gonna come
ahhhhh im getting so excited!


----------



## -K4G- (Jan 28, 2010)

That is the fucking secks!


----------



## Galius (Jan 28, 2010)

Raoul Duke said:


> It looks like it fit in the case to me
> 
> I'm gathering you mean there is room for the guitar to move in the case


 
Thats what I mean.....do you want your guitar able to slide around??


----------



## xiphoscesar (Jan 28, 2010)

dam im not into pink guitars but this one gave me a serious boner


----------



## Rick (Jan 28, 2010)

Gorgeous.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jan 28, 2010)

Galius said:


> Thats what I mean.....do you want your guitar able to slide around??



No but I feel a lot better that's it in a case full stop 

Don't think it would survive the trip down under in a box 

Its bloody hard to find a case that will fit a 28.625" neck guitar nice and snug


----------



## Triple7 (Jan 28, 2010)

Galius said:


> Thats what I mean.....do you want your guitar able to slide around??



It's weird, there does seem to be a little head room, but honestly the guitar doesn't slide at all.



xiphoscesar said:


> dam im not into pink guitars but this one gave me a serious boner



It's actually purple, but for some reason in that like it does look a little pink. The actual color of the guitar is somewhere between the picture of the headstock and the rest of the pictures.


----------



## Opeth666 (Jan 28, 2010)

that guitar is fuckin bitchin man!


----------



## Triple7 (Jan 28, 2010)

Raoul Duke said:


> No but I feel a lot better that's it in a case full stop
> 
> Don't think it would survive the trip down under in a box
> 
> Its bloody hard to find a case that will fit a 28.625" neck guitar nice and snug



This one is actually a 30" scale, and there is still a couple inches headroom


----------



## cyril v (Jan 28, 2010)

damn man, that purple quilt looks fucking epic! congrats man, i hope mine turns out nearly as nice as yours did.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jan 28, 2010)

Triple7 said:


> This one is actually a 30" scale, and there is still a couple inches headroom





That's massive! I'm guessing it's a bass case


----------



## Origin (Jan 28, 2010)

Jesus Christ purple is good on guitars. Nice work


----------



## zeal0us (Jan 28, 2010)

Absolutely stunning, that color OWNS! Congrats!!


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 28, 2010)

PINK GUITAR GAS-ATTACK!!! *cowers*


----------



## Galius (Jan 28, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> PINK GUITAR GAS-ATTACK!!! *cowers*


No damn it!!! Its more of a Salmon............


----------



## Triple7 (Jan 28, 2010)

Yea it really does look like a salmon color, in the middle where the color fades and the wood underneath shows the best.

Also, I just realized the guitar *would* slide if the case was held up side down (vertically), I will have to make a custom block to make sure that doesn't happen.



Raoul Duke said:


> That's massive! I'm guessing it's a bass case



Yea it is a bass case, not sure for which model of their basses though.


----------



## playstopause (Jan 28, 2010)

Holyshitballs. Looks awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Triple7 (Jan 28, 2010)

cyril v said:


> damn man, that purple quilt looks fucking epic! congrats man, i hope mine turns out nearly as nice as yours did.



Yea, I can't wait to see how yours comes out, I'm curious to see how the rosewood fretboard will look.


----------



## cyril v (Jan 28, 2010)

how do you like the pickups? like tone-wise compared to say your blackouts? I know they're different, but thats the only reference we have in common I guess.

edit: that was a terrible question, lol. did you get to test out the guitar yet?


----------



## george galatis (Jan 28, 2010)

wow the septor's headstock is much cooler than 4vs4! 

monster!


----------



## Internection (Jan 28, 2010)

george galatis said:


> wow the septor's headstock is much cooler than 4vs4!
> 
> monster!


i disagree. im hoping to order a 4vs4 once mine comes in
but to each his own haha


----------



## george galatis (Jan 28, 2010)

Internection said:


> i disagree. im hoping to order a 4vs4 once mine comes in
> but to each his own haha



 every time i'm tuning ma 4vs4 i'm lost  to many tuners!!!


----------



## MoNsTaR (Jan 28, 2010)

i used paint to draw over the figure and noticed that the guitar is sad, because its not with me 

fucking sick guitar


----------



## BlackMetalVenom (Jan 28, 2010)

This guitar looks delicious.


----------



## Triple7 (Jan 28, 2010)

cyril v said:


> how do you like the pickups? like tone-wise compared to say your blackouts? I know they're different, but thats the only reference we have in common I guess.
> 
> edit: that was a terrible question, lol. did you get to test out the guitar yet?



I just tested it out in pod farm. I like the pickups a lot, they are totally different than the Blackouts, but I have never tried the Blackouts in an 8, so who knows. Also I definitely need to change the strings and get a setup before I can really get a feel for these pickups, but I'm sure the guitar will only sound better once that's done.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 28, 2010)

its a storm trooper silly.


----------



## Universe74 (Jan 28, 2010)

That is super nice. Congrats.


----------



## Beardyman (Jan 28, 2010)

Dibs if you ever decide to sell it!


----------



## Galius (Jan 29, 2010)

Actually it kinda looks like Jaba The Hutt 


MoNsTaR said:


> i used paint to draw over the figure and noticed that the guitar is sad, because its not with me
> 
> fucking sick guitar


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 29, 2010)

Wow - Cheese just linked me to this. Excellent guitar, dude!


----------



## Meshugger (Jan 29, 2010)

Congrats!! Was this one the with the 30" scale neck? 

The finish(Tribal purple quilt, i reckon) though, it looks quite different compared to the pictures that can be seen on the Rondo site. Did Kurt ever mention that the finish will look different for the January batch of guitars? Or did you have a custom finish?


----------



## Apophis (Jan 29, 2010)

Congrats !!!!


----------



## Fred (Jan 29, 2010)

Ho-lee shit!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jan 29, 2010)

Horrible guitar. I shall PM you my address so you can dispose of it in an eco-friendly way. 

Congrats!


----------



## Xanithon (Jan 29, 2010)

Dude!

That is a fucking BEAST of a guitar...


----------



## marbledbeef (Jan 29, 2010)

That's mighty fine! Kinda reminds me of brains. Great purchase!


----------



## Haunted (Jan 29, 2010)

whoha!! that's great! now I'm more than happy with my deposit on may's run
cant fucking wait!


----------



## Magero (Jan 29, 2010)

Said it once, will say it again.
Thread win. So nice. Mind if I ask how much it was altogther?


----------



## Ram150023 (Jan 29, 2010)

DAMN!!! That is one $iC looking axe!! Congrats!


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 29, 2010)

beautiful guitar, i dig the hell out of the thru-neck.


----------



## cyril v (Jan 29, 2010)

Meshugger said:


> Congrats!! Was this one the with the 30" scale neck?
> 
> The finish(Tribal purple quilt, i reckon) though, it looks quite different compared to the pictures that can be seen on the Rondo site. Did Kurt ever mention that the finish will look different for the January batch of guitars? Or did you have a custom finish?



It could be different though... I don't think he specified "Tribal" when he ordered, and since his is straight custom, it's whatever he picked. His was just "Purple Quilt" as far as I know.


----------



## Wi77iam (Jan 29, 2010)

congrats!


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jan 29, 2010)

Holy moly! That's a very pretty shade of purple. Was going to write something along the lines of, "that's a purple I can get behind..." Then I came to my senses/humor. 

Big time congrats, Brian.


----------



## MikeH (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## Triple7 (Jan 29, 2010)

Meshugger said:


> Congrats!! Was this one the with the 30" scale neck?
> 
> The finish(Tribal purple quilt, i reckon) though, it looks quite different compared to the pictures that can be seen on the Rondo site. Did Kurt ever mention that the finish will look different for the January batch of guitars? Or did you have a custom finish?




Yea it's a 30" scale, also I didn't specify tribal when I ordered as Cyril V had said above, so this is just a purple quilted maple top with a transparent finish, with black binding.



Magero said:


> Said it once, will say it again.
> Thread win. So nice. Mind if I ask how much it was altogther?



I don't mind at all, If I'm not mistaken it came to $1,100, maybe a little less.


----------



## darren (Jan 29, 2010)

Wow... that's very... pinkle!


----------



## thesimo (Jan 29, 2010)

it looks like it has eyes behind the bridge


----------



## swayman (Jan 29, 2010)

Very pretty


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Jan 29, 2010)

oh man, sexy! congrats. that is the only 8 in line headstock i've seen that doesn't look like a size 17 shoe.


----------



## Meshugger (Jan 29, 2010)

Triple7 said:


> Yea it's a 30" scale, also I didn't specify tribal when I ordered as Cyril V had said above, so this is just a purple quilted maple top with a transparent finish, with black binding.



Ok, thanks for the info!


----------



## SYLrules88 (Jan 29, 2010)

so is that the same QM purple finish as on this one? i want to make sure if i get one of these that it isnt this light and is more like the one on the site. still looks nice, i just want the darker one.


----------



## cyril v (Jan 29, 2010)

SYLrules88 said:


> so is that the same QM purple finish as on this one? i want to make sure if i get one of these that it isnt this light and is more like the one on the site. still looks nice, i just want the darker one.



He has Purple Quilt... the one on the site is Tribal Purple Quilt. Unless you're ordering a custom, it's impossible to end up with the same one as him.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 29, 2010)

wow nice purple/pink going on there, looks awesome


----------



## Metalus (Feb 1, 2010)

GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS


----------



## Triple7 (Feb 1, 2010)

Galius said:


> Actually it kinda looks like Jaba The Hutt




This


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Feb 1, 2010)

That's awesome! Purple isn't the colour for me, but that's definitely a fine instrument. Congrats!


----------



## larry (Feb 1, 2010)

Triple7 said:


>



WOW!!!! just caught this thread-- GEEZ kurt is really pissin' all over
ibanez.

ditch the neck pickup and add a kahler and i'd nab 2 of 'em..
excellent score man


----------



## awesomeaustin (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks awesome, congrats!


----------

